# Signiertes Applet verbindet sich nicht mit einer DB



## nuely (6. Mrz 2007)

Moin,

hab ein signiertes Applet erstellt welches auf eine Datenbank zugreifen soll. Die Abfrage ob man dem Zertifikat vertraut kommt am Anfang auch. Das Zertifikat muss also in Ordnung sein.

Aber der Zugriff auf die DB geht nicht. In diesem Fall kommt folgender Fehler:

"PropertyPermission oracle.net.wallet_location read"


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Mrz 2007)

Es sieht so aus, als ob du die Policy-Datei anpassen musst. Um alle Rechte zu bekommen, sollte sie so aussehen.

```
grant {
  permission java.security.AllPermission;
};
```

Das ist auch ein ziemlich umfangreiches Thema mit allerlei Stolperstellen. Daher hier mal ein Link, um Wissenslücken zu füllen: http://wwwu.uni-klu.ac.at/thaichho/javahandbuch/k100299.html


----------



## Guest (6. Mrz 2007)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es sieht so aus, als ob du die Policy-Datei anpassen musst. Um alle Rechte zu bekommen, sollte sie so aussehen.
> 
> ```
> grant {
> ...



ja das ist mir bekannt. Aber die policy-Datei ist doch nur lokal oder nicht? Also auf dem Client. Jedenfalls verstehe ich auch das Java-Handbuch so. Ich kann ja nicht bei fremden Usern an die policy-Datei ran. Bei mir funktioniert das Applet daher auch, aber bei anderen Usern nicht zwingend. Und es soll halt bei jedem funktionieren.


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Mrz 2007)

Ist der Oracle-Treiber in einem Jar-Archiv? Vielleicht kann man den dann einfach mitsignieren.


----------



## nuely (6. Mrz 2007)

nein der liegt getrennt und ist mit in der html referenziert. Ich vermute das Problem auch an der Stelle. Jedenfalls wenn ich den mit ins jar nehme findet er den nicht mehr.


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Mrz 2007)

Verwirrende Aussage... Ich habe noch nichts mit Oracle-DBs gemacht, daher frag ich jetzt einfach. Liegt der Treiber in einer Jar-Datei vor? Dann signiere ihn einfach und setze ihn mit ins archive-Attribut des Applet-Tags.
Geht das nicht, packst du den Treiber aus, kopierst ihn mit in dein eigenes Jar-Archiv und packst und signierst es noch mal neu. Eine Anleitung für diese Vorgehensweise findest du in der FAQ.


----------



## nuely (6. Mrz 2007)

nuely hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nein der liegt getrennt und ist mit in der html referenziert. Ich vermute das Problem auch an der Stelle. Jedenfalls wenn ich den mit ins jar nehme findet er den nicht mehr.



ich meinte, dass ich auf dem Webserver die jar-Dateien alle einzeln habe und in der html-Datei die jar-Dateien dann alle unter dem archive-tag unter <applet> aufgeführt habe.

Das komische ist ja auch, dass das Applet anfangs die DB-Verbindung ohne Meckern gemacht hat. Erst seit Freitag, als ich noch was hinzugefügt hatte, gings nicht mehr. Hab selbst nicht verstanden warum.

Hatte kurz nach meinem letzten Post selbst die Idee, wie das ist wenn ich alle jar-Dateien einfach zertifiziere. Habs gerade ausprobiert. Es geht.


Die andere Sache in den FAQ werd ich mir aber auch noch ansehen. Ist irgendwie eleganter alles in einem jar zu haben.


----------

